# Startups/Entrepreneurs in Dubai



## Lena11

Hi guys,
Nice to meet you all! My friend recommended this site for my project. 
I'm looking for entrepreneurs and people involved in startups in Dubai. Together with my two friends we are working on a project: it’s an advisory site and a part of it is a documentary about people who take action and created/creating cool startups. We are going to Hong Kong this weekend and we have a stopover in Dubai this Saturday. Please contact me if you are involved in any startup and you would like to be a part of our documentary  
Thanks in advance, 
Lena


----------

